# IronMag Research Now Open! Use Chez15 for 15 % off!



## chez

IronMag Research Chems provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. These products are clean and pure!

IMR does not sell any product until we review the testing reports on EVERY single batch. No hit and miss research. Highest purity EVERY time!

These are the absolute finest of research chemicals period!

Products are all in large 60ml bottles!

Clenbuterol HCL
 Liothyronine Sodium (T3)
 Liquid Anastrozole
 Liquid Clomiphene Citrate
 Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate
 Pramipexole HCL
 Tadalafil Citrate
 Exemestane

You can expect the highest quality reliable research chemicals with excellent customer service from IronMag Research Chems!

You all are welcome to use my code over there, chez15, for 15% off your order.


----------



## Spongy

Thanks for posting this.  Are your tests done independently by you or by the supplier?


----------



## ECKSRATED

I can't find any of the research chems on the site. Where are they?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> I can't find any of the research chems on the site. Where are they?



Did you click the link?


----------



## Spongy

It's a completely different site.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yeah pob. Browsed the site and couldn't find any research chems. Am i missing something?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Ahhhh never mind. I clicked the link on the bottom of his post. I'm dumb. Sorry.


----------



## #TheMatrix

ECKSRATED said:


> Ahhhh never mind. I clicked the link on the bottom of his post. I'm dumb. Sorry.



This doesnt excuse the photo request. 

But....hmmm. 60ml orals.  Nice


----------



## ECKSRATED

#TheMatrix said:


> This doesnt excuse the photo request.
> 
> But....hmmm. 60ml orals.  Nice


Friday I pin again. Gonna be a task to take a picture of a needle in my ass but I will get it done for you.



and in regards to the chems 75 dollars is a little pricey especially with good labs like gwp selling the same amount for 40 bucks


----------



## #TheMatrix

ECKSRATED said:


> Friday I pin again. Gonna be a task to take a picture of a needle in my ass but I will get it done for you.
> 
> 
> 
> and in regards to the chems 75 dollars is a little pricey especially with good labs like gwp selling the same amount for 40 bucks




Can you wear a salmon colored button down?


----------



## ECKSRATED

#TheMatrix said:


> Can you wear a salmon colored button down?



I was planning on wearing nothing at all maybe some heels?


----------



## Spongy

ECKSRATED said:


> Friday I pin again. Gonna be a task to take a picture of a needle in my ass but I will get it done for you.
> 
> 
> 
> and in regards to the chems 75 dollars is a little pricey especially with good labs like gwp selling the same amount for 40 bucks



I'm not endorsing at all, but I know gwp doesnt test.  I've gotten bunk from them
so if iron mag does test I'm highly interested.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Spongy said:


> I'm not endorsing at all, but I know gwp doesnt test.  I've gotten bunk from them
> so if iron mag does test I'm highly interested.


Very true. But how do we know they test it? Just cus they said so? It's worth the price if it's high quality for sure.


----------



## losieloos

They should have a contest where we would have to guess a number between 1-1000.  Closes one to the winning number would get free chem.


----------



## ECKSRATED

losieloos said:


> They should have a contest where we would have to guess a number between 1-1000.  Closes one to the winning number would free chem.


That's genius. Where'd u get that idea?


----------



## Azog

Can we get clarification on who is doing the claimed testing? Can we see some results posted? If this is legit, I will 100% buy lots of exemestane.


----------



## IronSoul

ECKSRATED said:


> Friday I pin again. Gonna be a task to take a picture of a needle in my ass but I will get it done for you.
> 
> 
> 
> and in regards to the chems 75 dollars is a little pricey especially with good labs like gwp selling the same amount for 40 bucks



But keep in mind, that price is for 60ml I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong guys. But when you consider the price to dosage, it's not so bad


----------



## chez

Yes its 60ml and the testing is done by us. The higher price is due to the quality assurance of all the raws. I will find out if I may share the results with you all. They have shared the results with us reps and it looks pretty up to snuff so far. As far ss a freebie contest goes, ill see what I can do.


----------



## Spongy

Well, im going to order cialis and clomid.  Trust me I will post results whether good or bad.


----------



## chez

Excellent. Use chez15 to save 15% on your order. I look foward to hearing your experiences.


----------



## chez

Ok guys well I cannot post the test results publicly but if any one of you makes a purchase of IronMagResearch products, I can email you the confidential mass spec, HPLC and COA reports. Just send me an email at ironmagchez@gmail.com with a screenshot of your purchase and I will get you the test results.


----------



## chez

Also, which product would you guys want to see be the contest prize?


----------



## #TheMatrix

chez said:


> Also, which product would you guys want to see be the contest prize?



My vote goes for exemestane


----------



## AlphaD

#TheMatrix said:


> My vote goes for exemestane



^^^ mine too


----------



## ECKSRATED

#TheMatrix said:


> My vote goes for exemestane



Mine too ^^^^


----------



## ECKSRATED

If u guys sent me a sample of stane to try out and it was legit I would stop buying elsewhere. 

In order to get new business, the members here need to see a creditable person say it'sgood to go based on their experience. A lot of these RC have legit products but exemastane seems to be the most popular but also has the most problems with legitimacy. Just a thought.


----------



## chez

Thanks for the feedback guys its really helpful.


----------



## losieloos

Let's do aromasin.


----------



## losieloos

Let us know when the contest is going down.


----------



## RustyShackelford

#TheMatrix said:


> My vote goes for exemestane



Agree^^^^.


----------



## heavyiron

The chems are 100% correct and pure. I oversaw the assembly myself. IMR will get samples to Chez ASAP for you guys to research. Mass Spec is available on all purchases. We will NOT market anything that isn't 100% correct.


----------



## chez

IMR Chems are now Buy 3 get 1 Free!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Buy 1 get 3 free? Damn that's generous of u guys.


----------



## GreatGunz

Yeah I'm in for some stane,my lil lump on the right is back...... Used letro last time!
Thanx


----------



## chez

As stated before, anyone that makes a purchase is entitled to the test results of the item you purchased. Just email proof of purchase to me ironmagchez@gmail.com or heavyiron john-connor@panamasafe.com


----------



## staxs

Have you thought of adding liquid caber to your lineup?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Just ordered myself ssome more stane


----------



## chez

staxs said:


> Have you thought of adding liquid caber to your lineup?


Anything is posdible but for right now we have a high quality Prami


----------



## chez

ECKSRATED said:


> Just ordered myself ssome more stane


Excellent brother. I am happy you found quality you can trust.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I typed in chez90 and got 90 percent off. Chez makes magical things happen.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Is chez100 still active?  Trying to get that chez hook up.


----------



## chez

25% Off Labr Day Sale - IronMag Research Chems
The BIGGEST sale in IronMag Research history, in honor of Labor Day!

IronMag Research Chems provides top of the line liquid research chemicals.
All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. All IMR research chemicals are clean and pure!

25% OFF DISCOUNT CODE: LABOR14

IMR does not sell any product until we review the testing reports on EVERY single batch.
No "hit or miss" research. Highest purity EVERY time!

These are the absolute finest of research chemicals period!
Products are all in large 60ml sealed glass bottles with dropper!

Clenbuterol HCL
Liothyronine Sodium (T3)
Liquid Anastrozole
Liquid Clomiphene Citrate
Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate
Pramipexole HCL
Tadalafil Citrate
Exemestane

Precision measuring tool available
Measuring Tool

Products shipped USPS priority mail. Guaranteed rush shipping option available for a small fee.

Expert customer support 7 days per week.

You can expect the highest quality and most reliable research chemicals with suburb customer service from IronMag Research Chems!

25% OFF ENTIRE STORE - DISCOUNT CODE: LABOR14


----------



## StoliFTW

Monkey ordered the Taldafil. No Idea he knew how to use the laptop.. Crazy.. Poor Monkey lady better get ready


----------



## chez

Nice. Lady monkey gon get raped


----------



## Seeker

What's going on here? Anything good?


----------



## chez

Hey brother, how can i help


----------



## Seeker

Well just making sure things are still running nicely. Someone was just asking about advice on where to get research Chems for his gerbils.


----------



## chez

Yes sir everything is a ok over here. If anyone you know needs research chem help for their lab animals they can contact me directly or drop a line in this thread. My email is ironmagchez@gmail.com


----------



## chez

My rep code is chez15. It will get you 15% off at Ironmaglabs.com or ironmagresearch.com


----------



## ECKSRATED

I just ordered some more stane and some cialis. Cialis will be the first time from them.


----------



## chez

Yes! You are going to love it. I use it all the time and it never fails. The taste isnt bad either


----------



## ECKSRATED

If the quality is up there with the stane then I have no worries at all. Hands down best I've ever had.


----------



## chez

Great to hear man, thanks. Let me know how it goes, good or bad. Cawk pics a +.


----------



## mickems

chez said:


> Yes! You are going to love it. I use it all the time and it never fails. The taste isnt bad either



 I recently ordered and the Iron Mag Cialis worked well. was my first time ordering and I was pleased. of course, I didn't take it, I fed it to my sugar glider.


----------



## chez

mickems said:


> I recently ordered and the Iron Mag Cialis worked well. was my first time ordering and I was pleased. of course, I didn't take it, I fed it to my sugar glider.


Awesome. That sugar glider must be pretty popular with the ladies now!


----------



## wabbitt

I sent you a pm.


----------



## El Duderino

Is this still going? Interested in some products..


----------



## motown1002

They are still running.


----------



## chez

Hello! Yes thank you, we are still running...what products are you interested in?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Dude ironmag went from 60ml to 30ml for the sane price? What's up with that?


----------



## chez

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude ironmag went from 60ml to 30ml for the sane price? What's up with that?



Its ****in bullshit. I know im a rep for them, but that shit pissed me off too. To my understanding the cost of procuring and testing the raws for quality is more expensive now and other factors have led them to that point. The quality is still great, and i trust them so thats worth the money to me but it hurts going from 60 to 30


----------



## motown1002

I would say that most of their stuff that I have tried is good.  I know that the Cialis is very weak.


----------



## chez

Personal stash items for sale


----------



## Slzy54

Awesome thanks for the discount code. I will post feedback on these products in the next couple months!!  Gonna give the Tamox and exim a try. If it's good, I'll check out the clen !!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Slzy54 said:


> Awesome thanks for the discount code. I will post feedback on these products in the next couple months!!  Gonna give the Tamox and exim a try. If it's good, I'll check out the clen !!



I've used their stane and adex and both are good to go. Never used clen


----------



## nightster

IMR closed???


----------



## RangersLTW

Looking for legit, no BS site to get back into door kicking shape lol..Its been 10 years since I have done them in the military for combat OPS but I'm getting back into contracting and high performance levels again. Thanks to anyone that can steer me in the right direction


----------



## Jin

RangersLTW said:


> Looking for legit, no BS site to get back into door kicking shape lol..Its been 10 years since I have done them in the military for combat OPS but I'm getting back into contracting and high performance levels again. Thanks to anyone that can steer me in the right direction



10 years since you’ve kicked doors down?

Unfortunately I think the Rexquando site got taken down. There were 3 Roundhouse kick fatalities in Charlottesville last year alone.


----------



## PillarofBalance

nightster said:


> IMR closed???



Well Blackstone was raided and they are facing shitloads of criminal charges.


----------



## ZTRIDER2095

Just a question, are most people paying for their gear online using bitcoin nowadays?  I just began buying using that method the last 2 cycles and I really was mislead on how simple and anonymous it is. I love it


----------



## BigSwolePump

ZTRIDER2095 said:


> Just a question, are most people paying for their gear online using bitcoin nowadays?  I just began buying using that method the last 2 cycles and I really was mislead on how simple and anonymous it is. I love it



**** off 10 char


----------



## GymGod

Didn’t know iron mag still existed that was the first forum I started off on ha ha Ha


----------



## JuiceTrain

GymGod said:


> Didn’t know iron mag still existed that was the first forum I started off on ha ha Ha



They don't...a quick Google search will show


----------

